# Paint failure?



## MrMatt (Apr 15, 2011)

I know this car has had some paint on the two passenger side doors but a couple of wierd 'chips' have appeared as can be seen below. The old paint underneath seems very smooth and if you pick at an edge on the top coat you can get more off.

The paint work was done Nov 2016 by the insurance co...

Reckon I have any come back with the bodyshop?


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Well it shouldn't be doing that - but at a guess, if you take it back they are going to say a stone chip has caused it.
I think I'd be explaining things to my insurance company first and trying to get them to help before going straight to the bodyshop.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Looks very much as though the paint is just lifting as the prep wasn't done and the paint underneath has not been abraded to me. As such it's only going to get worse and yes there should be some kind of recourse to complain but doing it via the insurance company using their muscle is probably the best.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

If the surface underneath is smooth and shiny then they clearly haven't done their prep properly and I would want it fully repainted to a decent standard.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

This. Looks like they just painted it without any prep. I'd want that all stripped back properly and re-done from scratch. I'd also pressure the insurer to allow you to take it elsewhere, rather than trust these guys again.


----------



## MrMatt (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks chaps.

I took it in yesterday and the chap was apologetic from the off. They are having it back for 5 days to do a full strip and refinish. He said it looked like poor prep to him too.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

MrMatt said:


> Thanks chaps.
> 
> I took it in yesterday and the chap was apologetic from the off. They are having it back for 5 days to do a full strip and refinish. He said it looked like poor prep to him too.


That's very decent of them. Nice to see a company being honest.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

